# midbass crossover point



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Where does everybody cross their mids on the high end? Is 250 too low. This would be for an active 4 way (sub midbass mid and tweeter)


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

midbass on the high end? or midrange on the high end???

250hz might be a good midbass Low Pass crossover... (depending on your mids)

There is no generic setting, it depends too heavily on environment, drivers, and install


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

falkenbd said:


> midbass on the high end? or midrange on the high end???
> 
> 250hz might be a good midbass Low Pass crossover... (depending on your mids)
> 
> There is no generic setting, it depends too heavily on environment, drivers, and install


midbass on the high end. theres a very nice looking crossover for sale in the classifieds that would be great for a 4 way active but the channels for the midbass XO only goes to 250, so the low pass on the midbass would be limited to 250. id probably use a 7 or 8 inch driver in conjunction with a 2.5 or 3 inch midrange and a tweeter


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

you'd have to make sure your midrange could cover down to 250 hz.

install and driver choice will get you there.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

The only way I was able to avoid midbass phasing issues in my last vehicle was to LP them around 160hz.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a similar issue with the P9 crossover. It limits the midrange high pass to 250Hz. I would like to experiment with 150Hz or 200Hz to see how the mid would sound and to keep all vocals in midrange.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

falkenbd said:


> you'd have to make sure your midrange could cover down to 250 hz.
> 
> install and driver choice will get you there.


This man speaks the truth!!  Your desired X-over points will rely on driver choice and driver locations (install).


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I dug up this thread because I've discovered a problem with my soon-to-be-completed install: I'm crossing over from 6.5" midbasses in the doors to 4" midranges and tweeters in the dashboard. My head unit, a Clarion DXZ785USB, only has provisions for a low-pass frequency on the "mid" channel pair of 630 Hz or higher. Interestingly, the high-pass frequency for the high-pass channel pair [where the 4" mids will be run from] can be set much lower than 630 Hz - anything down to 25 Hz in 1/3-octave steps.

Clearly, I need a lower LPF for the midbasses so I don't have so much overlap between the 6.5s and the 4s. Should I bypass the LPF in the head unit and use the crossover in the amplifier [JL XD600/6] instead?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Sure, I don't see a problem with it. Are the slopes on the XD600/6 fixed @ 12db?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

fish said:


> Sure, I don't see a problem with it. Are the slopes on the XD600/6 fixed @ 12db?


Yup... fixed at 12 dB/octave.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

169hz


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

If you got speakers that can handle lower frequencies good at dash level. I'd go for 125-250Hz if possible. Most 3inchs handle frequencies down to 200-250Hz pretty good, 4" or bigger can probably handle lower frequencies. Nice to have the whole soundstage at dash level.

Depends if they are open-air mounted or enclosed in a sealed box aswell. My founteks handle 200Hz well if you don't play too loud with them, 250Hz was a good compromise and I still have 95% of the sound information at ear level.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Hanatsu said:


> If you got speakers that can handle lower frequencies good at dash level. I'd go for 125-250Hz if possible. Most 3inchs handle frequencies down to 200-250Hz pretty good, 4" or bigger can probably handle lower frequencies. Nice to have the whole soundstage at dash level.
> 
> Depends if they are open-air mounted or enclosed in a sealed box aswell. My founteks handle 200Hz well if you don't play too loud with them, 250Hz was a good compromise and I still have 95% of the sound information at ear level.


They're Boston 4.4LFs. I plan to mount them IB on some aluminum mounts I've designed and will have fabricated. I'm going to play with the crossover point and slope by ear to see how low I can get it without them sounding like they're choking on too much midbass, then I'll fiddle with the midbass LPF point after that. 

My concern was that 630 Hz was far too high of a LPF when the HPF for the midrange could be set anywhere, and I didn't want too much overlap between the speakers, which might smear the image and make it sound like I had drivers at the bottom of the dashboard or something.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

The Boston 4.4LFs are crossed at 300Hz when you get the Boston 3 way. Crossing them higher would only make them sound better and allow them to take more power.

If the midbasses are in the stock door locations, with the mids at the top of the door, I would cross them at 600hz because that is what Andy W. recommends for speakers in those locations to allow proper staging.


----------



## Nel (Dec 31, 2019)

Thats true. I crossed my midbass speakers at 100 Hz and a really high crossover point and thats because they are really low on the door location. And the midrange speakers at 500 htz, they overlap the midbass drivers and I found it sounds warmer and natural. Midrange drivers are located on the a pillar. I have the 165 krx3 set running active.


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

In my truck, I have four 8" midbass drivers, grabbing everything from 80-250. I'm sure it could vary depending on a lot of other things in a system, or in a particular vehicle, but after playing with this setup for many years, this seems to be what works best for my setup, in my F150 supercab.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

8 year old OP.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

make that 11 years since the OP posed the ???


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

But still pertinent today.


----------



## JackedBurton (Aug 2, 2020)

Fish Chris 2 said:


> But still pertinent today.


Maybe even in 8/20/2020 too as I am reading it!


----------

